# Got a uber partner app update today...



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

So..... I saw my Driver app updated last night. I am on Android lollipop and before last night, it would always ask if I wanted to stay online. Now it just logs off, no alert, no reminder, nothing. I'll look at my phone one minute, I'm online, the next , offline. I also accepted a trip earlier. The rider canceled , there was no alert to it. Just noticed my Uber App reloading and than back to the map. 

I also have seen, from pics in here, the app looks much different than mine. I have none of the features that are shown. I have no offline map, I have no feed , no access to my rating but what is posted at the bottom on the map screen.

Now it's almost like the app is useless to me right now. With no alerts to anything besides incoming ping, how can I leave my screen on all day! 

Very frustrated at the moment, any help would be welcome.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

The app seems to be location dependent.... I can drive 60 miles south from my usual location and I get a totally different screen views. When I go back North the views revert back.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine was very different in Atlanta; I read all my written reviews, saw earnings on a graph, drive to Athens and back to the old way.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Ahhhh, ok thanks. Was wondering if the problem with my app was from this new update, or not being up to the newest one since mine looked like the old one.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Some features they roll out regionally. The ability to change the app you use for navigation on iOS started in the Pacific NW before anyone else had it.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

First I was on the new version, now the old version is back. What's up with that ?


----------



## sirenwerks (Nov 26, 2015)

My updated app keeps dropping me without warning too. It's nice I can see my earnings without going offline but after the first pax they don't refresh, it takes 30-45 min for new fares to show up. And I miss the fare statement message I used to get at closing out a fare.


----------

